# libido issues on letrozole



## hwll (Dec 4, 2014)

Ok so It's been awhile since I've been on here but I'm currently running 1500mg of test with 700mg of npp along with .5mg of prami and I have been running 2.5mg of letro to kill the tiny lumps I had and I've been running that for about two months now along with 500iu of hcg. I noticed my sex drive went down a little when I started the letro but now it's really low and It's hard getting it up my erections are kinda limp. So I figured my estrogen has just gotten way to low so currently I haven't taken any letro for about a week hoping my sex drive and erections will return. Anybody else have this problem and how long until I'll have my sex drive and erections back. I figured as long as I keep running the test it shouldn't take to long but I've never had this problem so I don't know.


----------



## diced1 (Dec 4, 2014)

Your estrogen is crushed. We're you taking 2.5 daily.


----------



## hwll (Dec 4, 2014)

Yep 2.5mg every day I figured that does anybody know when I'll turn back into a horn dog?


----------



## hwll (Dec 4, 2014)

I'm going to wait until I feel my sex drive come back before I use any AI's and I'll probably just stick to adex hopefully it will come back soon it's got me worried as I'm In my early twenties and I've never ever had this problem I'm going from being able to go multiple times a day to not even wanting to do it at all.


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Dec 4, 2014)

2.5 mg every day is like using a sledge hammer to kill a fly

Stop using it all together and once you feel like you e normalized or once you've done blood work and you're within normal range you can resume the Letro at .75- 1.25 every 4th day. So basically mon/ thurs/ sun/ wed/.... And so on


----------



## Sandpig (Dec 4, 2014)

Like everyone else, I agree you crushed your estrogen.

I'm no expert but let me throw this out there. Maybe it's "Deca Dick"?

Ever think about trying Caber instead of the Prami? Ive never used either since I don't get Prolactin sides.


----------



## hwll (Dec 4, 2014)

Enigmatic707 said:


> 2.5 mg every day is like using a sledge hammer to kill a fly
> 
> Stop using it all together and once you feel like you e normalized or once you've done blood work and you're within normal range you can resume the Letro at .75- 1.25 every 4th day. So basically mon/ thurs/ sun/ wed/.... And so on


appreciate the advice do you have any clue how long until I'm back in action and yes I'm still taking the test and npp.


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Dec 4, 2014)

hwll said:


> appreciate the advice do you have any clue how long until I'm back in action and yes I'm still taking the test and npp.




Everyone is so different, especially when it comes to estrogen/progesterone/prolactin issues so it's truly a crapshoot to be honest.

If I had to guess taking my own experience into account (and I've been where you're at before) I'd say within a few weeks. Honestly before I've felt better within a week, but I wasn't taking so much either.

You have to keep in mind that Letro has a 36 hour half life, so it's going to have a compounding effect on blood levels when you're dosing it every 24 hours. So after even just a week at that dose you'll have way more than 2.5mg active in your blood stream.


----------



## diced1 (Dec 4, 2014)

Your libido should return relatively quick given your on 1500 MG test. I would be more concerned with estrogen rebound.Get aromasin and use when the time comes.


----------



## hwll (Dec 4, 2014)

Yea hopefully it will be back within the next week or two since I'm still running test. Thanks for the help guys.


----------



## humpthebobcat (Dec 4, 2014)

Might wanna take some nolvadex while you come back up to block your nips from the rebound...then jump on aromasin


----------



## ASHOP (Dec 5, 2014)

hwll said:


> Yep 2.5mg every day I figured that does anybody know when I'll turn back into a horn dog?



2.5mg daily is what did it. I would back it down to 1.25mg EOD or even E3D. After your gyno symptoms are gone you could even half that dosage.


----------



## hwll (Dec 5, 2014)

ASHOP said:


> 2.5mg daily is what did it. I would back it down to 1.25mg EOD or even E3D. After your gyno symptoms are gone you could even half that dosage.


Thanks really appreciate the help I was worried there for a bit but advice from people like you who have been in the game much longer really means a lot


----------



## evolutionmoto (Dec 8, 2014)

humpthebobcat said:


> Might wanna take some nolvadex while you come back up to block your nips from the rebound...then jump on aromasin


Never ever ever never take nolva with a 19nor EVER . That would be DECA dick taken to the next level.


----------



## MattG (Dec 8, 2014)

Ive been running letro at 1.25ed to shrink up some small gyno lumps too. I have also lost my libido. One thing that has helped quite a bit is some cialis. Have you tried any of that or viagara yet?


----------



## Sully (Dec 8, 2014)

evolutionmoto said:


> Never ever ever never take nolva with a 19nor EVER . That would be DECA dick taken to the next level.



Can you explain why?


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 8, 2014)

I just skip a few doses of my AI and my sex drives almost always normalizes. Letro has such a long half life that skipping a few days should be fine.


----------



## hwll (Dec 8, 2014)

MattG said:


> Ive been running letro at 1.25ed to shrink up some small gyno lumps too. I have also lost my libido. One thing that has helped quite a bit is some cialis. Have you tried any of that or viagara yet?



No I haven't tried it I think my libido is coming back a little  but nothing like it was. The only problem is I'm going to have to start taking some kinda AI agian or either a small dose of letro cause I can tell my nips are getting a little tender and poking out a little bit just from taking a week off the letro. I may start taking .25 mg a day of adex until my libido is were it was then start back with small doses of letro what do u guys think?  Currently I have small lumps under both nipples


----------



## hwll (Jan 22, 2015)

Ok it's been  about 6 weeks since I've taken any letro or any AI's and I'm still taking 1500mg of test. My libido is still not back to normal so I guessing my estrogen is still low I thought for sure I'd be back to normal by now running 1500mg of test but I guess not. I was running the letro at 2.5mg a day for 12 weeks when I was using it. Anybody been here before and any suggestions?


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Jan 22, 2015)

hwll said:


> Ok it's been  about 6 weeks since I've taken any letro or any AI's and I'm still taking 1500mg of test. My libido is still not back to normal so I guessing my estrogen is still low I thought for sure I'd be back to normal by now running 1500mg of test but I guess not. I was running the letro at 2.5mg a day for 12 weeks when I was using it. Anybody been here before and any suggestions?




Jesus Christ- you took 2.5 mg ed for three months... Who told you to do that?

I doubt your estro is low still, but I'm sure some levels some where are out of whack and that's the loss of libido you're still feeling.

If I were you, I'd stop everything and just cruise on a trt dose of test for a few months and let your body normalize. You can try to add a bit of mast maybe 50mg eod to the cruise and see if that helps.


----------



## hwll (Jan 22, 2015)

Enigmatic707 said:


> Jesus Christ- you took 2.5 mg ed for three months... Who told you to do that?
> 
> I doubt your estro is low still, but I'm sure some levels some where are out of whack and that's the loss of libido you're still feeling.
> 
> If I were you, I'd stop everything and just cruise on a trt dose of test for a few months and let your body normalize. You can try to add a bit of mast maybe 50mg eod to the cruise and see if that helps.



I had some small lumps develop even though I was taking adex and so I figured I'd drop the adex and take letro at 2.5mg to get rid of the lumps they did get a little smaller but I was hoping they would go away thats why I continued to take it so long. But even without taking any AI for 6 weeks and running 1500mg of test my nipples are not sore or tender so that's why I'm guessing my estrogen is still low. Idk I'll probably go get some blood work done soon to see what my levels are if nothing gets better.


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Jan 22, 2015)

If you had gyno still after 12 weeks of Letro at 2.5mg ed- then ... 1- your Letro was shit 2- it wasn't estrogen related gyno


----------



## hwll (Jan 22, 2015)

Enigmatic707 said:


> If you had gyno still after 12 weeks of Letro at 2.5mg ed- then ... 1- your Letro was shit 2- it wasn't estrogen related gyno



Well I agree as soon as I upped my dose of prami it started going away so I think it was prolactin related from the npp which I'm not taking anymore but this was after I realized it wasn't estrogen related and stopped the letro but the letro had to be real why else would I have lost my libido and it's still isn't no were close to what it was before the letro.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jan 22, 2015)

Easy does it.  LoL. ^^^   letro liquid or tabs ?


----------



## hwll (Jan 22, 2015)

Ironbuilt said:


> Easy does it.  LoL. ^^^   letro liquid or tabs ?



It was liquid letro


----------



## BEASTZ6 (Mar 7, 2015)

I was taking 1.25 mg of letro twice a week and it killed my sex drive. Took forever to recover. Going back to aromisin.


----------



## Kafka82 (Mar 7, 2015)

hey guys have exactly same issue with NPP
been 6 week at 400mg pw together with Masteron 400mg pw and SUS at 800pw.

Had small lumpd developing behind nipples. Been on adex 0.5 eod. 
Thought it was Estrogen issues . However I did some blood tests to check 2 days ago and it come out my estrogen are not high at all while my prolactin is beyond normal.

So I am struggle to decidde what to do - caber at 0.5mg 2x per week or letro at 1.25 mg ED?


----------



## humpthebobcat (Mar 7, 2015)

Kafka82 said:


> hey guys have exactly same issue with NPP
> been 6 week at 400mg pw together with Masteron 400mg pw and SUS at 800pw.
> 
> Had small lumpd developing behind nipples. Been on adex 0.5 eod.
> ...



Caber


----------



## squatster (Mar 10, 2015)

HwII-what did you find out so far? 
Melanotan works nice while on for the sex drive if you don't mind being freely black-tie always used to love my Provirion- had a freely sex drive on that and was able to lower the juice dosages


----------



## Elvia1023 (Mar 10, 2015)

2.5mg letro ed should only be used for guys who want to be super dry for a show and are willing to go without sex for a few weeks! Seriously that dose will make your sex drive run away! I used it one time and it felt weird... for the first time in my life I never wanted sex... at all. It will soon normalize once you stop the letro.

For guys what have gyno you should use tamoxifen and for an AI during your cycle a low dose of exemestane (aromasin) is best imo. Although anastrozole (arimidex) is great too. The tamox for the existing gyno and the Ai to prevent it from happening in the future.


----------

